# Anyone Know Anything about The CANNONDALE F7?



## TeamVolvo (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi, I have been looking at the Cannondale F5 '07. i understand Cannondale is discontinuing the F5 in favor of 2008 F7. Now i CANNOT find any info on the net about the 2008 F7.

any links to info?

thanks


----------



## explorer302 (Jul 8, 2007)

I am intersted in the same bike. I am looking to get my first "real" mtn bike and have been looking into the Cannondale F5 and Trek 4500. I was at the LBS today and he showed me the F7. He said that it was the same as the F5 but the frame was made in Japan rather than the USA. I am not sure how right he is, the F7 must be too new (2008) I have been able to find much info on it. I did find some info on this site:

http://www.goodalesbikeshop.com/goodales/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=3005&pf_id=PAAAAAECIENLJCEO&

I am interested in the F7 Disc which has disc brakes like the F5 but it is at least something.

Hopefully more info will be avaliable soon. I will post if I find any more info.
~Justin


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm not sure about all the specs on the 08 bikes. But the F7, which we have a few in our store, is one of Cannondale's new budget mountain bikes. The F7 and the F6 (F7 Disc?) are not made in the USA like the rest of Cannondale's line (well, the full carbon bikes are not made in the US, either, I understand). The F7 and F6 are sourced overseas. (You'll notice the conspicuously absent stickers that state "handmade in the USA" that are on the chainstay of every other US-made Cannondale bike). Still a high quality frame, but not a US product, if that is important to you. The F7 does not have discs like the F5, though I believe the F6 does. And the fork and drivetrain for the 08 F7s are a step down from the 07 F5s. I imagine there will still be F5s, unless they are going to skip a few numbers or something. Anyway, that's all the info I'm good for at the moment, as we have not actually received any literature from Cannondale on the new line, yet.


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

A Friend's kid brother just bought one. It seems like a pretty solid entry level for the money.


----------



## 7hz (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe the Cannondale forum http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24 is a better place to ask?

Considering it has been covered in some detail there. In fact, the relevant post was moved to the Recycle bin for some bizarre reason http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=304832


----------



## TeamVolvo (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah f7 is pretty crappy. might as well buy a $100 roadmaster from Wal-mart.


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

TeamVolvo said:


> yeah f7 is pretty crappy. might as well buy a $100 roadmaster from Wal-mart.


What do you expect for a Made In China, entry level, starter bike ?


----------



## rlith (Jul 18, 2007)

I would have to disagree with it being garbage. The frame wasn't outsourced, it was made by Cannondale themselves and not Giant. Also most of their newer carbon fiber frames will be made in their asian plant. 

That said, I bought one and am quite happy with it for what it is. I think it's slightly above an entry level, but that's just me. The weight is nice as are the stock tires for both road and minor dirt trail riding. (Which is what I bought it for in the 1st place). The shifting is smooth as is the cranking. I would have liked to have had disc brakes, but at the moment I really don't "need" them. I think a good term for this bike is best bang for the buck.(I paid $360 for it) For a casual rider/non parts snob like myself, it's a worthy bike. Hey, but to each his own. JMHO


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

rlith said:


> I would have to disagree with it being garbage. The frame wasn't outsourced, it was made by Cannondale themselves and not Giant. Also most of their newer carbon fiber frames will be made in their asian plant.


Nobody said it is garbage......:nono: It is what it is though, an entry level bike by Cannondale to compete with other bikes, e.g. Specialized, Trek, etc.

This has been discussed previously on the "Cannondale" thread. You can go and search back the "Made In China" subtitle under that thread to get informed. That said, welcome to the C-dale owner body.


----------



## rlith (Jul 18, 2007)

nico2me said:


> Nobody said it is garbage......:nono: It is what it is though, an entry level bike by Cannondale to compete with other bikes, e.g. Specialized, Trek, etc.
> 
> This has been discussed previously on the "Cannondale" thread. You can go and search back the "Made In China" subtitle under that thread to get informed. That said, welcome to the C-dale owner body.


I should have said "Crappy" instead of garbage, my bad.  Just saying, it's defiantly better than a $100.00 road master. Good bang for the buck as I said before.  Can you link to the cannondale thread? Thanx. And thanx for the welcome. It's been 20+ years since I regularly road a bike (trying to work off the gut I've developed since I gave up smoking in january)


----------



## nico2me (Feb 9, 2007)

Cannondale thread is at the bottom of this forum home page under "Manufacturer Forum" and here's the link: http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## giurgiu2066 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello! I am from Romania, and i understand that you are working at this bike shop, and....i have a cannondale f7 (2008), but i don't now if my bike is made in usa???!!! How can i realize this??? Can you send my some informations please?
My e-mail adres is [email protected]


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

giurgiu2066 said:


> Hello! I am from Romania, and i understand that you are working at this bike shop, and....i have a cannondale f7 (2008), but i don't now if my bike is made in usa???!!! How can i realize this??? Can you send my some informations please?
> My e-mail adres is [email protected]


The Cannondale F7 is not made in the USA. It is made in Taiwan. There is probably a little sticker on the bottom of your bike near the bottom bracket that says "Made in Taiwan". But your F7 is definitely not made in the USA. I'm not sure which manufacturer Cannondale sources the F7 from, but if you are worried about quality, you do not need to worry. It is still a high quality bike, made to Cannondale's specifications and quality, just not made in the USA.

Have fun on it!


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

i don't like that cannondale has p!ssed on its made in the USA heritage, because that's really one of the few things they had going for them.


----------



## giurgiu2066 (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giurgiu2066 (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks Jwiffle!!!


----------



## giurgiu2066 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Jwiffle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

